# my next project still working need help



## papabeach1 (Aug 28, 2008)

hey everybody, I am still working and want to be sure Im doing the right thing for aeroponic, all of your helps did work greatly, I Hope that will help others that can work with their own system .. here the design I made,  any comments any idea please throw in, I would like to work as much I can make a 2 cent grow closet and put up with no worries, and can forget it as much as a week if have to!..  with low cost enegry too.. and its impossible for FLIR to detect this kind of system too.. no heat detected...


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 28, 2008)

idk much bout aeroponic systems but ur setup looks good bro. when do u think ur gonna build it? keep us posted!


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 31, 2008)

tater? hick?  anyone? am I missing something here?  will that work good?  cuz I plan to use timers and lock it up then lock it up in big room..  and check it out every week, ya know?


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh (Sep 1, 2008)

how big a pump?  u goin to use because if it is not big enough u want create the pressure needed for your sprayers to work right that is the problem i had.

Why dont u lose the sprayers and do DWC with just the airstones and nutes.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 2, 2008)

I did built it, yes you right it need better water pump, actually I do need water pump and sprinkles for the roots to be feed.  what kind of water pump I should get? i got 50 cc its not enough..  I will post pictures of that aeroponic system its offically 2 cent expect for water pump, which is not hard to buy!.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2008)

It looks like a good setup.  However, you do not need the pump and sprayers for the roots to get nutrients.  Airstones and an air pump will do the job.  I always seem to have problems with the misters clogging up and not spraying well.

I don't quite understand your lighting...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 2, 2008)

you need a 500 gph pump to get a fine mist from the sprayer nozzle. Also if you are getting clogged mister then you need to add a fine screen filter before the manifold.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 4, 2008)

I did went to wally, aqua section was out of water pump, so I decide to get one from boat/hunter section..that has water pump for boat,  it is 500 gph..
it does work!!!! praise the lord.. I also got airstone/airpump  I reallyu dont understand, both of them, or one of air, NOR water ? which one I should use? yours work with just airstones/airpump itself???   please help here im new!! and will post pics today  the pvc is 1/2 inch..  is it small enough?  I couldnt get more power for the pump lately.. maybe weak battery IDK


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh (Sep 4, 2008)

with just the airstones and airpump it is called A DEEP WATER CULTURE. That is all u need  then level off the res at the very bottom of the net pots until the roots drop out then lower the water level down a couple of inches and check your nutes with a ppm (got form ebay for $20.00) and check ph daily 
with the sprayers u run the risk of them clogging


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh (Sep 4, 2008)

this is all u need :smoke1: this is just my veg pot


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 9, 2008)

ALLWaYsHiGh said:
			
		

> this is all u need :smoke1: this is just my veg pot



are you sure??  did that work very success? how long it takes for them to be in flowering when they are in veg?

I got other question,  I could not get any clay pellets (leca) around local stores, even home depot and lowes,   now I feel like they are dumber than I am..gave employees my hands up to their noses..   so I bought glass gems all them is blue, fogged and crystalized blue colored glass gems, is that good as a leca product but prettier, lighter, easy to flow with water hmm,   should I try this glass gems?


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 9, 2008)

I learn something new, and good... please learn my mistakes.. the water pump gotta to be more than 350 gallon per hour or just 350 gph... I got water pump that is only 100 gph sad... but I cut the garden hose that is 4 inch, then attach it to the water pump outlet.. and add 6 of 7/8 clear hoses (use for air) but now I have 6 drip from one water pump unit   that is good for starter growing, I now have time to get water pump that is 350 gph when time comes..


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 9, 2008)

looks good papabeach i have the same type of set up i made but havent used yet saving for  future grows.right now  im still a soil man


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh (Sep 9, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> are you sure?? did that work very success? how long it takes for them to be in flowering when they are in veg?
> 
> I got other question, I could not get any clay pellets (leca) around local stores, even home depot and lowes, now I feel like they are dumber than I am..gave employees my hands up to their noses.. so I bought glass gems all them is blue, fogged and crystalized blue colored glass gems, is that good as a leca product but prettier, lighter, easy to flow with water hmm, should I try this glass gems?


 

yes im sure.I im a nube but i have done my homework for the past year and i hav a couple gros under my belt.i only veg 18/6 them for 2 wks from the day i see the clone root pop out the bottom of the rockwool starter cube then i put them into flower 12/12 8wks.:smoke1:

yea i think the galss gems would work as long as they block all the sun light from going throught the net pot to the nutes cause it will cause alge to from if your tote ect. is not light proof. so light might shine throught the blue glass to the nutes from the top so all you hav to do is put a tinfoil cover over it to make sure to block light out.:smoke1:


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

ALLWaYsHiGh said:
			
		

> yes im sure.I im a nube but i have done my homework for the past year and i hav a couple gros under my belt.i only veg 18/6 them for 2 wks from the day i see the clone root pop out the bottom of the rockwool starter cube then i put them into flower 12/12 8wks.:smoke1:
> 
> yea i think the galss gems would work as long as they block all the sun light from going throught the net pot to the nutes cause it will cause alge to from if your tote ect. is not light proof. so light might shine throught the blue glass to the nutes from the top so all you hav to do is put a tinfoil cover over it to make sure to block light out.:smoke1:



all that in 10 week? oh man that is so awesome!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

the reason I need sprayers is cuz when plants getting bigger, I want them stay there until harvest, I just have to change the lights from veg to bloom..  drip system is very great for new baby plants where mist sprayer cant reach the roots..  and itself a deep culture water too.. perfect..drip, aero, hydro and deep culture..w/ airstone..  it look ready to go..for a grow..  all I need is 350 gph water pump for sprayers... but other than that.  its ready!! im happy!!


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh (Sep 10, 2008)

check out the water pumps on this site (xxx.discount-hydro.com)good prices or go to homedepot and in there outside garden look for pond pumps.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

I did got good clearance on 320 gph water pump, for 20!! from home depot like allwayshigh said,  thank you very much!!.. but funny thing it's not strong enough,  its like I have to replace the pvc to all plastic 1/8 tubes so it can give off strong pressure..but I need room for air in pvc, look like I have to go lowes for more than 400 gph  it better be success this time.. (growls)  and any one know which right nozzles I need to give off co2/water like misty comes out of the nozzle?
like this mirco 360 degree mist nozzle? or something? anyone know?

or is there any other sources of strong pump/motor that give off air and water same time? 
like beach people uses it to clean their vinyls on the house with their water pressure washing machines..


----------

